# Bass fishing info 4 Yellow River/Blackwater



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a tournament on the 14th of April and launching at the end of Ward Basin Rd. I have never been there and looking for some good info. I will be trying to get in a few trips before the tournament so there might be a couple of opportunities to get in the back of the boat and fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

This tournament covers both YR and BW? still open for new comers? I would recommend fishing YR over BW thats just me though might find more qaulity bass on BW but probably more quanity on YR. I would try a texas rigged brush hog around in the backwater off the main river, lilly pads also are starting to push up in bunches, I would try around there as well with a spinnerbait.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks tips n tails. Yes, we are always looking for newcomers. This is the American Bass Anglers Couples Div. (Northwest Florida). There is info on the website www.*americanbassanglers*.com


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, My go to rig is a texas rig watermelon red flake brush hog. I would also recommend doing a forum search of yellow and blackwater, alot of guys will include in their posts what they caught there bass on.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

do you fish any of the other places? I saw BW/YR is a one time deal.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

baby brush hogs, trick worms, bang-o-lure, bandit 200 series crankbaits should put fish in the boat.


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be fishing bw/yr that day too. Don't know if you know it yet or not but there is going to be quite a bit of fishing presure on april 14. The annual United Way tournament on BW/YR is that weekend out of carpenters park with estimated at 100 boats. Gonna be a busy one...


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

With prolly 150+ boats on those rivers that day, what do you guys think will be the % of boats bringing in limits lol? Over under 60% of the field? It is gonna be extremely crowded, there might even be some run ins with aggravated fisherman, both tourney and local anglers.


----------



## Pimp-C-Cola (Mar 31, 2012)

Under 60%. I fished there last week and the traffic was heavy and it wasn't even tournament time. Good luck to those brave souls on that day. 

Pc-C


----------

